# envoi mail sur iphone 4 et ipad 2



## iwaress (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai un PC fixe avec abonnement orange livebox.
J'ai un iphone avec abonnement internet illimité chez Bouygues
je viens d'acheter un ipad 2 wi-fi
jusqu'à  maintenant aucun problème pour envoyer/recevoir mes mails mais depuis  hier, sans raison apparente, je ne peux pas envoyer de mails de mon  iphone ou de l'ipad, j'ai le message suivant :
"une copie se trouve  dans votre boîte d'envoi. L'adresse "...... C'est la bonne....) de  l'expéditeur a été rejetée par le serveur.
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider SVP
Merci d'avance


----------



## laurange (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
c'est une adresse en .me ? si oui ça marche depuis icloud ?

PPS : si l'achat est récent, tu peux appeler le SAV d'Apple,


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2011)

Débranche le wifi de l'iphone et essaie.


----------

